

How to run a photography contest to get good photographs to use in website? - garysvpa

Does anybody know how to run a photography contest as a way to get good photographs to use in your website?<p>We are a start-up just building our website and are considering whether to run a photography contest to help us find a good photograph for the home page of our website.<p>Does anybody have any experience of running a photography contest in order to achieve a similar goal?<p>And if so, what is a cost effective, successful and easy way to run such a contest?<p>All advice and suggestions will be well received.
======
chrisbennet
A photography contest seems innocent enough but it's actually exploitive. You
ask 100 people to work for you and only pay 1 - the winner.

[http://www.nospec.com/articles/just-say-
no](http://www.nospec.com/articles/just-say-no)

